# Free BLACKFIRE BlackICE Sealant Wax....



## Slinn (Jan 3, 2012)

To celebrate the release of BLACKFIRE BlackICE Hybrid Montan Sealant Wax we're giving one away at Waxstock! Yep - that's £119.99 worth of Sealant Wax up for grabs!

The competition will be held on the Motorgeek / PBMG stand and is FREE to enter - well kind of...

To help the Detailing World Charity (Sebastians Action Trust) we would kindly ask for a £1 donation for each entry.

All proceeds will go to Sebastian's Action Trust.

We will ask one of the Waxstock team to make the draw at the end of the day on Sunday.

For more details about BLACKFIRE waxes, see here - BLACKFIRE


----------



## Slinn (Jan 3, 2012)

We've just received some new sample bottles. So.....

To make this competition even better, we're now giving away a BLACKFIRE / Pinnacle / Wolfgang 4oz sample with every entry.

So for £1 (which goes to the Sebastian's Action Trust charity) you get:

- 4oz BLACKFIRE / Wolfgang / Pinnacle sample of your choice
- Entry to win a BLACKFIRE BlackICE Hybrid Montan Sealant Wax worth £119.99

Look forward to seeing everyone on Sunday!

Stewart


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

just a little note

ive had the pleasure of using this wax

so so easy to use,simply wipe on,let it cure ,doesnt matter how long its left and wipe off

leaves a very glossy and shiney finish

awesome wax


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Got a call on Sun at end of the show to say I was the lucky winner! Result!!
Don't think i have won a raffle like that before so am well pleased and the 10 samples i bought from MG were well worth it!

Looking forward to trying the Blackfire out when it comes now.

Cheers guys.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice one, blackfire are on my list if stuff to try. Will have to see about getting some samples sourced to feed my addiction lol


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Richors said:


> Got a call on Sun at end of the show to say I was the lucky winner! Result!!
> Don't think i have won a raffle like that before so am well pleased and the 10 samples i bought from MG were well worth it!
> 
> Looking forward to trying the Blackfire out when it comes now.
> ...


Erm...dont forget to share

Right result that mate:thumb:


----------



## Slinn (Jan 3, 2012)

The draw for the BLACKFIRE Wax was made at the show by a representative from Sebastian's Action Trust and the winner was........Mark from York. Well done! Wax is on its way to you.

Thanks for all the donations. £50 was made on the day for Sebastians action trust.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Richors said:


> Got a call on Sun at end of the show to say I was the lucky winner! Result!!
> Don't think i have won a raffle like that before so am well pleased and the 10 samples i bought from MG were well worth it!
> 
> Looking forward to trying the Blackfire out when it comes now.
> ...


youll love the wax

its what we put on the cobra

so oily and very deep gloss

dont forget the pics

well done


----------

